
When will it be possible to use IGP and discrete GPUs simultaneously? - a-fried-egg
I read articles about people chasing &quot;holy-grails&quot; in hardware, but what about something as simple as using an IGP and discrete graphics card simultaneously or in-conjunction with one another?
======
tlb
If you care about performance, you're probably using a GPU that's 10x faster
than any IGP. So at best, adding the IGP can only speed things up 10%. And the
communication overhead from dividing up the computation probably eats that
10%.

